# Homemade baby wrap



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

So...I have been searching for different wrap options ad have found several videos with instructions...so now I think I am ready to go get the fabric and give it a try so baby and I can start practicing.

Any idea how many yard of fabric are necessary to get wrapping?


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

it depends on your size and what kinds of wraps you want to accomplish. but i would say if you're buying fabric (which you can always cut shorter if it's too long) i'd say unless you're pretty fluffy you can't go wrong with 5 yards. you may find that you want to cut it down to 4 or 4.5 yards, which is sufficient length for most carriers for a person of average build. if you want one to just do rucksack carries with, you don't need that much. 3-3.5 yards would probably be good for that.

for width you probably want something in the 25-30" range. most fabric comes off the bolt wider than that, so you'll probably need to cut length-wise as well as width-wise, which is actually great because if you cut it straight down the middle you can have two identical wraps, so you can put one in the car or have an extra handy for washing day. or you can cut one shorter so you have one for carries that require more length and one shortie for rucksacks and rebozo carries.

cotton gauze is usually very inexpensive and is a good lightweight fabric, especially for a summer wrap


----------



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks so much or responding. I am sooooooo excited. I am kinda tinyish...120 at my 3 week pp weight.

Cotton gauze? Not sure what that is. On one site that I found some instructions on it said to look for a cotton knit but those seemed REALLY stretchy. They referred me to the plain cotton and that seemed kinda stiffish. Anywho...there is a sale tomorrow and I have a 50% off coupon so I will be going back tomorrow to make a choice and make and wear my first sling/wrap ever!

Any other suggestions?


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

Check out http://www.mamatoto.org/Default.aspx?tabid=121 for good examples of fabric types.

I also like http://www.wrapyourbaby.com/index.htm for step-by-step examples of how to wrap your baby.


----------



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Proud2BeAnAmerican* 
Check out http://www.mamatoto.org/Default.aspx?tabid=121 for good examples of fabric types.

I also like http://www.wrapyourbaby.com/index.htm for step-by-step examples of how to wrap your baby.

Thanks...I was using mamatoto...I think that's where I saw cotton knit...went to the fabric store and that seemed too stretchy and kinda hot...the regular cotton seemed kind of stiff...I am going back today and maybe I will look at the cotton gauze and see how that feels and what the price is on it.

Hopefully I will be successfully wrapping today...


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

I like linen.. usually with a TINY bit of rayon just for a little stretch. Light and cool, but strong enough for my 35 lber. My cotton knit wraps are all baby blankies now, cuz DD just got too heavy for them.

I usually grab 6 yards to start with, and cut down to about 4.5-5 yards. I like to have a little extra in case I screw up (which I'm notorious for!)..

I like mine on the wider side, too. I usually cut them to about 30". For some reason, I just think it's easier to work with while wrapping if it's wider!


----------

